# CD Player.



## JimmySmith (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey everyone im new to the forum i have a question with the CD player. I burned a CD through Itunes and tried to play it in the car and it gave me "CD Error" so i went in the house and did some research on the net. I was told to burn a CD using WAV. files so i converted all my songs into WAV. format and burned another CD only to get the same CD "Error message". Can someone please help me out thanks.


----------



## bodykits (May 3, 2009)

Hi buddy... First check your CD, some rewritable CD's cannot be played on players... 2nd is, what kind of burner have you used? is it NERO? if not, better used the NERO software for burning CD's... hope it helps..


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

I either use WAV files or MP3 files when I burn and they both work in the GTO.

I tunes uses a different format that some players have problems with.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

You need to burn your .wav or .mp3 files to CD with an audio CD software.
It will make .cda format files. These are the same as .wav, but .mp3 files have to
be decompressed, first.
The stock head unit ONLY plays audio CDs, no mp3 or wav files.
All burning software I have used make audio CDs.

Larry


----------



## usmonaro (Apr 9, 2009)

I was about to say I believe that you can only play regular audio cd's in the stock head unit.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Yep. I use Roxio to make discs, which are just plain CDs when they're done, so I'm limited to that magic 80 minute limit per disc. It can be hard to find two albums that can fit on one disc. But then again, I'm one of those guys who thinks if an entire album isn't good, then its not worth having in the first place.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> You need to burn your .wav or .mp3 files to CD with an audio CD software.
> It will make .cda format files. These are the same as .wav, but .mp3 files have to
> be decompressed, first.
> The stock head unit ONLY plays audio CDs, no mp3 or wav files.
> ...


:agree Our head units will only play standard CD's. We do not have support for MP3 or anything like that. Hence why we have 6 disc changer:cheers


----------

